# Palm trees bluberry yum yum DR. Rob "I'm Back" 165 w LED organic soil kush4less  421



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello everyone  I hope you are enjoying your MJ one way or another.   Im high af but im already thinking of sparking another rt abou now.... ill b  back :vap-Bong_smoker: 
Oh yeah!   Smoking on some KK. Khalifa Kush for those who don't kno
Here we go again i got me some nice Blueberry seeds lets see how she rolls
Dank buds coming my way in about 3 months Yeah buddy

setup I got 
-165 watts California Lightworks LED fixture
-Four bluberry seeds
-Dr earth potting mix 1.5 cu ft
-Perlite
-black n white panda film reflective
- black plastic as tray
-dechlorinated water
-C02 bloom
-General Organics nutrients go box

Im growing in a space of 2ft by 2ft with 4 pots of 3 gallons.  80% Dr earth soil %20 perlite may be ill add some coco hair for water control only a top layer.  Vegging light stays on 24hrs a day

Im so happy to be growing again. Have a wonderful night/day family.   ...remember to smoke your greens :vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment 20170310_232905.jpg


View attachment 20170310_233659.jpg


View attachment 20170313_055927.jpg


View attachment 20170314_194701.jpg


View attachment 20170314_185501.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 15, 2017)

Just took this picture 
 day 2 

View attachment 20170315_010945.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking  good buddy looks like you're off to a good start as usual :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

seems everyone here is killing it dr. looking foward to your pics..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 16, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looking  good buddy looks like you're off to a good start as usual :48:



Thank you.  I am always greatful for the opportunity.  Check out the 4 seedlings.  We ll see how she goes.



grass hopper said:


> seems everyone here is killing it dr. looking foward to your pics..



Thank you.   Great site.  I love the journals   the more poctures the better.  Hope I finally post lots of pictures 

View attachment 20170315_233512.jpg


View attachment 20170315_233500.jpg


View attachment 20170315_233453.jpg


View attachment 20170315_233334.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2017)

I love new babies! (as opposed to old babies?) I love seeing new beginnings. Thanks for starting another journal..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 17, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I love new babies! (as opposed to old babies?) I love seeing new beginnings. Thanks for starting another journal..




"Rosa hermosa maravillosa" lovely Rose Bud what an honor.  Thank you for visiting my GJ.  Lol I love new babies too.  Thank you for having me.  Can't wait to see a glorious ending.  God first.    Take care friend.  I just took the latest pictures enjoy   ciao :joint4: 

View attachment 20170317_215946.jpg


View attachment 20170317_215918.jpg


View attachment 20170317_215802.jpg


View attachment 20170317_215534.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 19, 2017)

Here we go.  Lets do this 

View attachment 1489915180220-1115804961.jpg


View attachment 1489919712730-94752907.jpg


View attachment 1489919790877-1449266355.jpg


View attachment 1489919824772-429538117.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 20, 2017)

Nothing major just another day another another join . 

View attachment 20170320_040452.jpg


View attachment 20170320_040505.jpg


View attachment 20170320_040538.jpg


View attachment 20170320_040559.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 21, 2017)

The girls this morning at 6:20am 
Blueberry #1
Bb2
Bb3
Bb4

Bb4 is looking amazing.  Bb3 almost didn't make it for some reasong it wouldn't come out of her shell on her own ...risking braking her head I had to perform Surgery lol. Im so glad to see her grow healthy.   I hope I get at least one female.  Fingers crossed.  May be I get all 4 females.  You never know.  Im feelinh lucky.    Good day family.    Blow trees every chance U get.   Dr ordes 

View attachment 20170321_065800.jpg


View attachment 20170321_065824.jpg


View attachment 20170321_065833.jpg


View attachment 20170321_065841.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2017)

Rosa hermosa maravillosa??? Love that.. The honer is mine, i am sure.. So nice to have you and your journals here.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Rosa hermosa maravillosa??? Love that.. The honer is mine, i am sure.. So nice to have you and your journals here.



Thank you very much.  Heres os the gang bb1 bb2 bb3 n bb4 

View attachment 20170322_051023.jpg


View attachment 20170322_050931.jpg


View attachment 20170322_050621.jpg


View attachment 20170322_050458.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 23, 2017)

Things are starting to pick up.  Yay 

View attachment 20170323_115327.jpg


View attachment 20170323_115344.jpg


View attachment 20170323_115402.jpg


View attachment 20170323_115421.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 24, 2017)

Fantastic 4 bb4 is doing the best 

View attachment 20170324_103124.jpg


View attachment 20170324_103139.jpg


View attachment 20170324_103207.jpg


View attachment 20170324_103219.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like they're coming along excellent my friend


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 25, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looks like they're coming along excellent my friend



Thank you.   Hit this green crack :48: Cant wait to find out the gender 

View attachment 20170325_181927.jpg


View attachment 20170325_181958.jpg


View attachment 20170325_182021.jpg


View attachment 20170325_182033.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2017)

I love to smoke green crack.. what a nice speedy strain. one of my top ten.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 30, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I love to smoke green crack.. what a nice speedy strain. one of my top ten.



Hi RoseBud.  I love it killer strain green crack. Silk like leafs full of crystals, huge buds too.     Here is two more babies for a total of 6 now.   For sure ill get a female or more 

View attachment 20170330_224159.jpg


View attachment 20170330_223510.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 31, 2017)

I lost a lot of pic quality once I upload.   In my camera I see all thr crystals on the leaves 

View attachment 20170330_230210.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking good doc! I can definitely see the trichomes on that seedling. Good find.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2017)

Grew some green crack last year, one plant. It was my fave of the year. Still is.

Looking great Doc! Gonna follow this grow. Trying to get a couple green crack this year myself.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 3, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking good doc! I can definitely see the trichomes on that seedling. Good find.


   thank you bombbudpuffa  Cant wait to see her all grown up.



tcbud said:


> Grew some green crack last year, one plant. It was my fave of the year. Still is.
> 
> Looking great Doc! Gonna follow this grow. Trying to get a couple green crack this year myself.



Thank u!Im smoking on some green crack also some Larry Og.   Green crack is very special! 

View attachment 20170403_001044.jpg


View attachment 14911967557862076155001.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok here she is hulk look alike happy 421 

View attachment 20170407_050313.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2017)

Nothing much just another angle from one of the newbies 

View attachment 20170407_235953.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2017)

Bb1
Bb2
Bb3
Bb4

I have two more seeds that are a big younger but one of the is alreadt a lil bigger than my older 4 lol. I did a transplant on my 4 kinda late 

View attachment 20170409_235130.jpg


View attachment 20170409_235209.jpg


View attachment 20170409_235233.jpg


View attachment 20170409_235340.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2017)

So I got anothwr two seedling one got dhocked from too much water n transplant my guess. But the other one is incredible bulk. She is already bigger than her older cousins.   I wont give up on my midget.  She might b a good motger one day.    Hopefully is a male so I wont loose time 

View attachment 20170409_235506.jpg


View attachment 20170409_235427.jpg


View attachment 20170409_234955.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2017)

I gave them 24 hrs of darkness so they show sex and I can concentrate on the possible female(s)


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

I turn all pots 1/4 to the right everyday aswell as change rows daily from the center to tge sides and left to right.  So everyday the pot has a different position taking turns and getting even light. 

View attachment 20170411_042933.jpg


View attachment 20170411_042950.jpg


View attachment 20170411_043030.jpg


View attachment 20170411_043045.jpg


View attachment 20170411_043211.jpg


View attachment 20170411_043120.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

Againg the first 4 BBs.  With aNice green n purple and short height 

View attachment 20170412_032204.jpg


View attachment 20170412_032417.jpg


View attachment 20170412_032441.jpg


View attachment 20170412_032456.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

Making a comeback slowly growing 

View attachment 20170412_033456.jpg


View attachment 20170412_033627.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

I started two beans back in march 23 a few dsys later they the two came out. One is behind making a recovery and the other one is bigger than my older 4 seedlings that are over 3 weeks.   I hope I get a lot of females especially this one. 

View attachment 20170322_113250.jpg


View attachment 20170412_033404.jpg


View attachment 20170412_032119.jpg


View attachment 20170412_013133.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2017)

Omg.   Im so happy I just found out I got 3 females so far!!!!   Thank God.   Bb1 bb2 and bb4 are females im looking at the other two bb3 doesnt seem to have hairs i gotta see the big hulk 

View attachment 20170413_025348.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

Good growing doc.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 14, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Good growing doc.


Thank u sir.   Im super happy making plans of cloning


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 16, 2017)

Bb1 is looking bushy see pic no. 2 she is about 3 or 4 inches tall about 12 inches wide 

View attachment 20170415_052005.jpg


View attachment 20170415_051937.jpg


View attachment 20170415_051858.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 16, 2017)

My baby girl is looking beyter already 

View attachment 20170416_091124.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 16, 2017)

4 weeks in here is my best looking female only 4 inches tall n about a foot wide.  Im thinking of cloning and go to flower.  I gotta smoke to think about it.  Hace a blessed day 

View attachment 20170416_091017.jpg


View attachment 20170416_091040.jpg


View attachment 20170416_090921.jpg


View attachment 20170416_090953.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 17, 2017)

I got 3 bluberry females and 3 unkown sex Im thinking about my options what if I get 3 males from one of the 3 that hasn't shown sex is blueberry the other two well those are different strains making it 3 possible males withe different genetics.   I woul like to take this opportunity to make some pure bb x bb seeds or bb x strain1,  bb X strain2.   Even if I get one male Im making seeds.   I always wanted to make a cross and store much needed seeds.   If I get another 3 females I wont b maf lol.  Good night.  Im smoming on Larry Og im feeling sleepy 

View attachment 20170416_091024.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 17, 2017)

We can't forget about this little guy.  Let's do this.   Less is more w/ feeding.   #1 rule is to alway be a careful gardener 

View attachment 20170417_030313.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking good my friend looking really good


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2017)

Happy 421     just wnted to say blessings.  Thanks Budlight


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2017)

BB1 with a beautiful healthy green.   Second pic bb2 she stared to get taller than the rest so I had to bend her n snapped her neck.  It didnt brake pff so I just placed her top back.  I know she ll heal n b bushy af.    Im smoking on some green crack n Og kush 

View attachment 20170418_104041.jpg


View attachment 20170418_104228.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 21, 2017)

So we got two males on a separate room under a vegging cfl light super blue i think is 6500k.  So yeah the secret ingredient will be bb3 and my big boy.  One seedling is still to b sexed 421 happy. Munchin at in n out burgers 

View attachment 14927668965701210423189.jpg


View attachment 1492766990068381485317.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy 420 here some pics 

View attachment 20170425_150313.jpg


View attachment 20170425_150426.jpg


View attachment 20170425_145952.jpg


View attachment 20170425_150020.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 1, 2017)

Ive been collecting pollen from my males.  I started one more seed.  And 9 more big clones.  All about 2 weeks into flowering.  Monster crop style. 

View attachment 20170430_220530.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 9, 2017)

I got aboit 20+ clones im jist waiting to buy more lights and have my eggs in different baskets lol.  Good nights family 

View attachment 20170508_230015.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 25, 2017)

My little monsters I picked 4 clones to have one plant under one light im getting 3 more lights soon.   This clones were made a cpl of weeks into flower.  The technique is called "Monster crop"  so theres a lot of crystal showing.   I hope i get some bushy ladies!!!! 

View attachment 20170524_205522.jpg


View attachment 20170524_174654.jpg


View attachment 20170524_142814.jpg


View attachment 20170524_142911.jpg


View attachment 20170524_143005.jpg


----------

